# Who sells better brakes Napa or Auto Zone?



## XxChevy-HDxX

I changed my rear brakes with auto zone Duralast Cmax gold ceramic pads ( they work no problems) but now its time to change my front pads and i was wondering who makes better pads and rotors im looking at napa they seem more beefed up to me what you guys thinks?


----------



## got-h2o

NAPA hands down


----------



## ram_tough2001

NAPA. i used to work at one a couple years back.. they are definately better quality than any others ive seen!


----------



## 2COR517

Subscribed....


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

I was thinking so too the brakes from auto zone are pretty but i didnt think of looking at napa back then but when i look at them now they look way better than auto way more beefed up and more pricy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have had brakes last longer from autozone as of late than napa. I dont buy shyt from napa anymore since 90% of it now is nothing but overpriced garbage. Say what you want about it, but the duralast stuff isnt so bad anymore.


----------



## brad96z28

Napa brakes are the worst ! We wont use them neither will any other shops that im friends with.Wagner thermo quiet hands down are the best on the market.Napa can keep those shims that fall off and end up in ur rotor.


----------



## grandview

Throw the ceramics on the front to. In my area it don't matter about rotors they don't last long with all the salt.I use Advanced auto a lot.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

grandview;1055090 said:


> Throw the ceramics on the front to. In my area it don't matter about rotors they don't last long with all the salt.I use Advanced auto a lot.


I like the ceramic never had a problem with them..... they stop good and everything in my area alot of salt gets thrown around to but i change the brake about every 4 years


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

brad96z28;1055089 said:


> Napa brakes are the worst ! We wont use them neither will any other shops that im friends with.Wagner thermo quiet hands down are the best on the market.Napa can keep those shims that fall off and end up in ur rotor.


Really wow but the rotor they make the most expensive one thats $154 looks like its really good.... i might just the auto zone again or the rotors from napa and pads from auto zone


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got 3 years on my autozone rotors on my truck. There is plenty of salt use around here, and I tow a trailer all the rest of the year. Got the ceramic pads as well. Cant complain since they were 36.99 a piece for the front.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1055118 said:


> I got 3 years on my autozone rotors on my truck. There is plenty of salt use around here, and I tow a trailer all the rest of the year. Got the ceramic pads as well. Cant complain since they were 36.99 a piece for the front.


On my 06 silverado 2500hd i have the cmax gold ceramic pads for the back and the duralast rotors i paid $350 for everything installation tax but my friend gave me a discount on the instalation.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1055118 said:


> I got 3 years on my autozone rotors on my truck. There is plenty of salt use around here, and I tow a trailer all the rest of the year. Got the ceramic pads as well. Cant complain since they were 36.99 a piece for the front.


On my 06 silverado 2500hd i have the cmax gold ceramic pads for the back and the duralast rotors i paid $350 for everything installation tax but my friend gave me a discount on the instalation.


----------



## ajman21

of the two choices I've had good luck with auto zone but look on summit first. www.summitracing.com look for bendex pads little more pricey but they last for ever. and paid the same price with shipping as i would have for the best they had at auto zone or nappa


----------



## Santry426

AC Delco durastops hands down


----------



## beaugross

I buy all my parts from NAPA, however, the last 3 brake jobs that I have done with NAPA pads have done nothing but squeek. Granted they were not the most expensive pad NAPA offers, I usually go with a mid grade pad, but they still made nosie. JMO


----------



## 100InchHammer

I just did brakes and used the Wagner Thermo Quiet pads and Wagner rotors, I got the ceramic pads and the middle grade rotors. I purchased all these from Advanced Auto Parts and am very happy with the Wagner's.

I used to work at a parts store back in the 80's and we sold 3 diff grades of pads along with most everything else. The salesman from Raybestos told me that there was no diff between the 2 more expensive pads, the only reason the one was more expensive was to offset the lifetime warranty. Now the low grade was cheap material. I found this to be true with starters, alternators, etc... The top grade which offers a lifetime warranty is usually the same as the next grade below without a warranty.


----------



## brad96z28

100InchHammer;1057946 said:


> I just did brakes and used the Wagner Thermo Quiet pads and Wagner rotors, I got the ceramic pads and the middle grade rotors. I purchased all these from Advanced Auto Parts and am very happy with the Wagner's.
> 
> I used to work at a parts store back in the 80's and we sold 3 diff grades of pads along with most everything else. The salesman from Raybestos told me that there was no diff between the 2 more expensive pads, the only reason the one was more expensive was to offset the lifetime warranty. Now the low grade was cheap material. I found this to be true with starters, alternators, etc... The top grade which offers a lifetime warranty is usually the same as the next grade below without a warranty.


Wagner are the best.


----------



## brad96z28

beaugross;1057870 said:


> I buy all my parts from NAPA, however, the last 3 brake jobs that I have done with NAPA pads have done nothing but squeek. Granted they were not the most expensive pad NAPA offers, I usually go with a mid grade pad, but they still made nosie. JMO


U are not alone my friend.


----------



## snow7899

I used Napa for all my side jobs. I always had noise complaints, warping, or other problems with there pads. Advance auto parts came into town, Napa who??????? Using only wagner thermoquiet pads. Great price, no noise, no comebacks.


----------



## brad96z28

XxChevy-HDxX;1055098 said:


> Really wow but the rotor they make the most expensive one thats $154 looks like its really good.... i might just the auto zone again or the rotors from napa and pads from auto zone


Napa rotors look good? They have 2 quality levels at napa, premium, garbage china rotors. And ultra premium, better garbage china rotors with a painted hub. Wagner rotors are also (now) china but seem to have better luck. Once in a while u get some wagners that come from usa or canada and they are awesome.A year ago 95 percent of the wagners where u.s or canada made. I have been getting cross drilled and slotted u.s. made for my own truck and popular applications.


----------



## tjctransport

at my napa store, they only sell American made quality parts. no cheap second rate junk. 
the brakes on my crown vic have 60k miles on them, and still have a long way to go. the 88 super duty has 50k miles on the brakes and they are like new. 
it all depends on whether you put on junk or good parts.


----------



## brad96z28

tjctransport;1059037 said:


> at my napa store, they only sell American made quality parts. no cheap second rate junk.
> the brakes on my crown vic have 60k miles on them, and still have a long way to go. the 88 super duty has 50k miles on the brakes and they are like new.
> it all depends on whether you put on junk or good parts.


Every napa around here sells junk brake parts. It is a chain store I dont see how they can be selling different brands between stores they get them all fromthe same supplier.(china). I would like to see to a napa brake rotor box that said some thing other then made in china but it just does not happen. A few years ago yes, today no way.


----------



## tjctransport

do you ask for american made, or just take what they give you??
people come into the store here asking for cheap parts, and are told to go to pep boys. they don't sell china stuff in this store.


----------



## tracerich

Napa is a distributor, not a manufacturer. Hence, you NEVER know what your getting in the box, other then it says Napa. It all boils down to satisfying the shareholders, thats all GPC (Genuine Parts Company aka NAPA), is concerned about. AFAIC, many of the parts available through NAPA are unacceptable for a professionals use. For all you sideworkers, and DIY's, knock yourself out.


----------



## tjctransport

our store is a privately owned napa franchise. 99% of the business napa does here is from garages. autozoo and advanced tried cutting in on the pro shop business, and ran away with their tail's between their legs when they realized all they were selling was spinner hubcaps, chrome doo-dads, and ricer tuner parts.. 3 of the 4 "A" name stores are sitting empty after less than 1 year of opening.


----------



## brad96z28

tjctransport;1059098 said:


> do you ask for american made, or just take what they give you??
> people come into the store here asking for cheap parts, and are told to go to pep boys. they don't sell china stuff in this store.


If I asked for american made. they would not have a clue what I was talking about and would not know where I could get such a part. When they whent through this phase years ago switching to selling junk parts the owner of the 5 local napa stores stopped in and we had discussed the cheap china parts He had told us that all the factories that they buy there rotors from have gone overs seas and that all that is available.


----------



## brad96z28

tracerich;1059128 said:


> Napa is a distributor, not a manufacturer. Hence, you NEVER know what your getting in the box, other then it says Napa. It all boils down to satisfying the shareholders, thats all GPC (Genuine Parts Company aka NAPA), is concerned about. AFAIC, many of the parts available through NAPA are unacceptable for a professionals use. For all you sideworkers, and DIY's, knock yourself out.


I always know what im getting in the box becasue it is printed on the outside of the box MADE IN CHINA. Regaurdless of who in china made it or what part of china it was made I know its trash.


----------



## FLC2004

Napa has alot better quality in thier products imo. I've had the worst luck with autozone pads and rotors on my superduty. I used to go through pads so quick because of all the towing and plowing we were doing before i got my 550. I ended up finally switching to wagner thermo quiet heavy duty and they've lasted the longest so far. They were about $100 at 002 autoparts in my area. Not sure if napa or autozone carrys them.


----------



## the new boss 92

i used napa ceramic'son the front of my truck, but they heldup for a year and glazed over wouldnt shop with a ****. i have been using alot of adanced autos stuff with good results. the breaks even stop after 6 months or used!


----------



## brad96z28

FLC2004;1070779 said:


> Napa has alot better quality in thier products imo. I've had the worst luck with autozone pads and rotors on my superduty. I used to go through pads so quick because of all the towing and plowing we were doing before i got my 550. I ended up finally switching to wagner thermo quiet heavy duty and they've lasted the longest so far. They were about $100 at 002 autoparts in my area. Not sure if napa or autozone carrys them.


No napa does not carry good wagner pads.


----------

